# Headaches on Gonal F?



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone else has had this?

I've already had a cycle of 75iu Gonal F with clomid, one with 75iu Gonal F only and one with two 150iu then a 75iu.  This month the FC put me onto daily injections to try and control when I OV a bit better (I OV naturally on CD12 without fail) and I've had 150iu CD5 and 6 then 75iu CD7, 8 and 9.  I've had the two 150iu and one 75iu with the other two due today and tomorrow (I do them at night so I sleep away any side effects)

I've never had much in the way of side effects, but today since I got up I've got the worst headache I've had in a long time.  I've tried paracetamol which didn't work, then four hours later I had tylex which hasn't done anything either.  I did have a rough night last night after my friend asked if she could send me a picture to clarify something and turned out it was a positive pregnancy test (which didn't need any clarification btw, was very clearly a positive) and it really upset me, so just wondered if it was due to that or if anyone else had this on Gonal F?

I'm going home to have a lie down and see if that shifts it, but I'll log on again later.

Thanks

Suzie x


----------



## incognito (Sep 30, 2011)

mrsmcc7 I've been having mild headaches on it and one really strong and painful bout of a right side migraine which lasted 23 hours , I took excedrine which made me throw up first but the second time it put me to sleep right away and I woke up migraine free.. 

i hope u feel better..


----------

